# Internet Acronyms Dictionary (just in case you needed to know)



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

This is for the people who are having a hard time with the abbreviations used on this site.

:fish: http://www.gaarde.org/acronyms/ :fish:


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm of the generation that invented these, I don't need no stinking guide!

Maybe Loha or TOS could benifit .


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

GB....i am gonna paddle you for doin that...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

thank you knight..i may have to print that out and use all of them things..
they need to put this one in there too...AAAAU.....
American Association Against Acronym Use...


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

lohachata said:


> thank you knight..i may have to print that out and use all of them things..
> they need to put this one in there too...AAAAU.....
> American Association Against Acronym Use...


Look at #5 on the list, close enough.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I bookmarked it for future reference.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

After I read what I read on on another topic I had to put this down. I don't know too many abr. and to be honest, I really don't care. I always forget what IMO means, but then again, it doesn't make too much of a difference if I do know anyhow.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

I noticed it's missing an important acronym: RTBS


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I saw a list somewhere like this once just for fish related acronyms. I think we even used to have a link to it here once upon a time. I have no idea where it is, but if somebody finds it that would be great.


----------



## CukeTheExile (Nov 26, 2007)

thanks for postin those links baby, im sure everyone will find at least of few of those helpfull


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, at least we aren't all talking in l337:

How much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?

H0w much w00d c0u|d 4 w00d chuck chuck 1f 4 w00d chuck c0u|d chuck w00d?

|-|0\X/ |\/||_|(|-| \X/00[) (0|_||[) @ \X/00[) (|-||_|(|< (|-||_|(|< 1|= @ \X/00[) (|-||_|(|< (0|_||[) (|-||_|(|< \X/00[)?


----------



## mykidsmom (Mar 5, 2008)

Sneasle - I'm glad you gave the translation for that mess - I would have had to print it out and then connect the dots to see if I could make it make sense!!

To The Old Salt - I _love_ your avatar (such an _evil_ leer!) - but I'll bet it gives little kids nightmares!


----------

